# Sony DSC F828



## fraway (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte auf digitale Fotografie umsteigen und habe die Sony DSC F828 im Auge. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dieser Kamera sammeln können? Ist die Kamera zu empfehlen? Weiß jemand, ob es eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung irgendwo downloadbar ist?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Dezember 2003)

Normalerweise findest du Anleitungen hier:

http://www.sony.at/datenblatt/ 

tirolausserfern


----------



## Vitalis (25. Dezember 2003)

Du findest hier Testbilder der F828 in voller Größe:
http://www.a-digital-eye.com/F828Disney1.html
http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/sony/dsc_f828-review/gallery.shtml

Ich persönlich bin von der Qualität der Fotos ein wenig enttäuscht, verglichen mit den Bildern der Canon 300D bzw. 10D. Wäre die 300D keine Überlegung für Dich wert, wenn Du schon so viel Geld auszugeben bereit bist?

Hier zwei Previews:
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/sonydscf828/
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/F828/F82A.HTM


----------



## fraway (25. Dezember 2003)

Mich fasziniert die hohe Auflösung und das lichtstarke Objektiv.


----------



## Vitalis (25. Dezember 2003)

8MP (3264x2448px) klingen natürlich gut, auch für die Werbung . Aber es ist kein wirklicher Gewinn im Vergleich zu den 6MP der Canon-Cams (3072x2048px).

Ich bin auf den dpreview-Test gespannt und ich wette, es wird sich zeigen, daß die Auflösung nicht höher ist, als die der 10D/300D. Die gesamte Bildqualität wird schlechter sein (Rauschen etc.). Das lichtstarke Objektiv mit großem Zoom ist aber schon ein Argument für die 828...


----------



## fraway (26. Dezember 2003)

Hier ein Test zum Thema Rauschen bei der C 10 D:  http://www.tsd-ares.de/foto2.php

Positiv bei der 300 D ist das geringere Gewicht. Da ich eine Cano EOS 50 E besitze, kann ich mein Objektiv weiter benutzen, oder? Dann wäre aber wiederum das Gewicht kein Vorteil mehr 
Bei meinem Systemblitz (Speedlite 540 EZ) bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich diesen weiter benutzen kann.

Ich denke, es bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als weiter Testberichte zu lesen. Wann könnte denn der Testbericht bei dpreview erscheinen?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fraway _
> *Wann könnte denn der Testbericht bei dpreview erscheinen? *



Seit gestern ist eine Review bei DCResource:
http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/sony/dsc_f828-review/index.shtml

und hier mal ein Bild, bei dem die F828 nicht so toll aussieht 
http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/sony/dsc_f828-review/nightshot.jpg
(man beachte die CA's im unteren Bildbereich)


Dunsti


----------



## nic_cage (5. Februar 2004)

Hi !

Leider haben fast alle DigitalCameras ein Rauschen bei super dunklen Bereichen in Bildern gerade wenn der ISO Wert nach oben geht. 

Selbst bei meiner Pentax *isdD mit Rauschunterdrückzung und Hyperprogramm ist ein leichtes Rauschen festzustellen. Die Fuji Leute haben das Problem am besten im Griff, z.B. FinePix 602Z

Gruß Nic


----------



## Wallimodi (6. März 2004)

Ich habe das Manual unter http://194.7.100.75/manuals/3084996211.pdf gefunden.

;-)


----------



## nodoubt (13. März 2004)

Also, ich würde mir keine "Spiegelreflexkamera" kaufen, wo man die Objektive nich ab machen kann. Ich kenne jemanden der so eine hat, bei dem seiner Kamera gibt es überall einen Wackelkontakt und die Qualität lässt so wie so zu wünschen übrig. Die Kamera bietet zwar viel für das Geld, aber wenn man wirklich was Qualitatives machen möchte, dann taugt die nichts.


----------



## JTBKN (25. März 2004)

*ein lob für deine Wahl*

Also ich finde dein eWahl sehr gut ich habe die SONY F 505V und bin super zufrieden damit die F828 ist vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis eine 100% Sache

ein paar Daten und Fakten: 

Sony DSC-F828 Datenblatt


----------



## Lord-Lance (25. März 2004)

Geiler Post  Ein Link wäre platzsparender gewesen ... 

Also ich oute mich nun. Ich habe die DSC-F828. 
Und ich sehr zufrieden damit. Da ich nicht DER Fotograf bin, denke ich mal genügt mir die Cam völlig. 
Klar hat die Cam maken (welche hat das nicht?). Aber ich wollte einfach eine Cam wo ich etwas mehr Möglichkeiten habe als mit ner normalen Taschenkamera. Und daher bin ich absolut zufrieden. 

Was nur etwas nervig ist, ist das Purple Friging. Aber mit den richtigen Programmen ist das auch nicht wirklich ein problem. Eben eher nervig.


----------



## SonySascha (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo schau doch mal hier nach da ist bestimmt was für euch dabei.



DSC Forum 


Gruß Sascha


----------



## Nacron (18. Mai 2004)

Also es ist eine Glaubensfrage ob fast Spiegelreflex oder eben keine Spiegelreflex, Außer Frage steht das die EOS300D die bessere Abbildungsqualität hatt aber dafür eben mit objektiv mehr kostet ...

Durch eine einheitliche Bauweise kann die Sony ein so lichtstarkes Zoomobjektiv hinzaubern ... was natürlich ein Argument ist da aber die Abbildungsleistung der EOS300D besser ist gleicht sich das aus und bei der EOS300D hast du die möglichkeit Objektive nachzukaufen und das ist sicher ein Argument ...

jetzt ist halt die Frage will ich ausbaumöglichkeiten haben ja oder nein bei nein ist die sony eine gute wahl.

Kommt auch drauf an was man fotographieren will


----------

